# Martial Arts?



## MrWise (Mar 5, 2009)

I used to watch these Saturday morning commercials, one of the was for a martial arts school. They always say that it helps build self confidence, grades go up, etc. Does anyone do it? Would it help build self confidence with someone who has social anxiety?


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm doing judo and combatives now as college electives. Judo I did last year, too. It has made me more confident that if I was ever in a situation in real life where I had to fight, I think I'd have a 10X better chance of knowing what to do. It can feel like a good or bad thing for my SA. Often, I get anxiety before going to class. When we actually fight, though, that takes a lot of physcial effort, so afterwards there is like an endorphine high.


----------

